# Tower Brick & Tile Co., Selborne June '15



## mookster (Jun 3, 2015)

I think this can be described as a 'hidden gem' for sure. It's kind of like a half-size Clockhouse Brickworks and with just as much stuff to look at.

As far as explores go it was the most peaceful chilled out and generally relaxed wander I've had for a long time, helped by the glorious weather. On the way out, we were stopped by one of the buildings caretakers/ex-workers who was relieved to see we were only taking photos and myself and Landie had quite a long chat with him about the site, the buildings they supplied bricks for, and other stuff. He informed us that there is a staff of nine people who work on the land and farm around the site and look after the place. He also said that the planning application for works expires this July and they will be looking to do 'something' with it before it lapses.

The Selborne Brickworks was first opened in 1901 and extended later in life to it's current size. It was bought out by Tower Brick & Tile Co. and closed in 2009 as a result of the recession. Like with Clockhouse, when it shut down it did so without notice, so everything was left inside as it was the day it closed. There are still racks of roofing tiles in one of the dryers and bricks in the kilns.











































































































Thanks for looking, more here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157653556365939 ​


----------



## cunningplan (Jun 4, 2015)

Brilliant find and photos, Thanks


----------



## krela (Jun 4, 2015)

That's fab! Great to see the equipment and piece together how it worked. Cheers Mooks.


----------



## Chopper (Jun 4, 2015)

I've been meaning to visit here for ages. Great to see it such nice condition, makes me want to visit even more now. Nice set, cheers for posting.


----------



## gingrove (Jun 4, 2015)

Great find. Looks like they could start it up again tomorrow!


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 4, 2015)

Thats brilliant, loving the date bricks and the porno room. 
Excellent work Mooks, thanks for sharing


----------



## smiler (Jun 4, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Thats brilliant, loving the date bricks and the porno room.
> Excellent work Mooks, thanks for sharing [/sQUOTE]
> I agree but what intrigued me was was the tricycle, Thanks Mook


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 5, 2015)

Excellent photos,Thanks for sharing.


----------

